# Faggots and Their Admirers



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Want to have a thread for BIG BLACK COCK and the men that love them. I respect and admire MEN WITH GIANT BULGES AND POZZED LOADS and would love to be able to talk with one and get to know him. I am 40 years old,  balding, NOT DDF, DTF ISO, BBC, HWP, Fit 510 165# and look way younger and am in good shape for my age-- ALSO 420 FRIENDLY. I work on the internet from home and recently have gotten rather lonely. Any haters and bigots do not need to be in this thread, go troll 4 chan. This is about the "BBC" and my insatiable lust for magina. and is a safe space where they can be treated with respect and affection. 

So introduce yourselves.
You fucking faggots.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Is this the sodomy and reach-arounds hookup thread? Because it is now.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

@Mikeula  is not allowed a reach around. He can only watch


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Nov 13, 2017)

I too enjoy quality bundles of sticks and or cigarettes.


----------



## Hui (Nov 13, 2017)

Should have done a 2D thread.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Hui said:


> Should have done a 2D thread.



......


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Is this the sodomy and reach-arounds hookup thread? Because it is now.


Should we just make a man train, Choo Choo!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Nekromantik said:


> Should we just make a man train, Choo Choo!



There are no brakes on the man train!


----------



## Hui (Nov 13, 2017)

That is still more gay than 2D





 Just like traps.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Hui said:


> That is still more gay than 2D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE THE FUCK DID YOU GET A SELFIE OF @Jon-Kacho ?????


----------



## Deathfromabove (Nov 13, 2017)

Gay thread


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Deathfromabove said:


> Gay thread



And this is why you'll be the dining car on the man train


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 13, 2017)

I only fap to gay anthropomorphic versions of snacks.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

@Deathfromabove  let me ride your pringles express baby


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 13, 2017)

Is this the right time to bring up Boku no Pico?


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Is this the right time to bring up Boku no Pico?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


>


Not the only white liquid that spilled in that scene, I presume.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't like bara. Twinks only please.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> I don't like bara. Twinks only please.



FEM COCK ONLY IN THIS THREAD. NO MASC4MASC


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> I don't like bara. Twinks only please.


As I said before in a more serious thread I think that liking twinks/traps and liking bara are basically two different orientations.


----------



## Florence (Nov 13, 2017)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Is this the right time to bring up Boku no Pico?





 
There’s never a wrong time to bring it up.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> As I said before in a more serious thread I think that liking twinks/traps and liking bara are basically two different orientations.


That's fair. Feminine penis isn't gay after all.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> That's fair. Feminine penis isn't gay after all.


http://instinctmagazine.com/post/new-poll-says-3-4ths-gay-men-are-turned-feminine-men


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Also, unironically, I like Boku no Pico.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

*BOTTOM SEEKING HUNG TOP!! BBC prefered (HOSTING In REDACTED FAGGOT CITY) hide this posting*
body: fit 
height: 5'10" (177cm) 
status: single 

age: 50 

Anybody up and looking for some expert head and to TOP!!?? Fit 510 165# DDFREE sane masculine attractive SWM for some NSA fun. Prefer BBC, but will consider all HUNG SERIOUS respondents! U MUST BE A TOP!! Let's just have some fun guyz? Expert massage for you as foreplay! NO games BS or time wasters! Simple fun hookup...I host only! Thanks for looking/responding! No email tag, phone chat to set-up...**PICS, ACCURATE STATS (will return inkind) NEC TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN!


----------



## Deathfromabove (Nov 13, 2017)

This is now a bukakke thread


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

You know, this is what happens when you confine a bunch of homosexual into a single thread, fam.


----------



## Florence (Nov 13, 2017)

Deathfromabove said:


> This is now a bukakke thread


bukakko no pico


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 13, 2017)

Is this what gays do?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> View attachment 313095
> There’s never a wrong time to bring it up.



Well if we going down this road..


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Is this what gays do?


It's honestly not too far off.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Nov 13, 2017)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Is this what gays do?



Is this Bearys long lost uncle?


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Is this what gays do?



Pizza and jerk off crystals. Simply amazing.

What's next?  Shitposting until you cum?


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> What's next?  Shitposting until you cum?


It's what I do every day fam


----------



## Pony Horn (Nov 13, 2017)

The change is weather is exciting the homosexuals because they can finally put on their lumberjack shirts.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Nov 13, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> It's what I do every day fam



IT'S EVERYDAY BRO WITH THAT SHITPOSTING CUMMIE FLOW


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 13, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> As I said before in a more serious thread I think that liking twinks/traps and liking bara are basically two different orientations.


Gay.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Pony Horn said:


> The change is weather is exciting the homosexuals because they can finally put on their lumberjack shirts.



low key, that's what I'm wearing at the moment.



Spoiler


----------



## Deathfromabove (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> low key, that's what I'm wearing at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> low key, that's what I'm wearing at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


UGL Y UGLY UGLY UGLY UGLY


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> UGL Y UGLY UGLY UGLY UGLY



I'm uglier than Chris, I know.


----------



## Florence (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> I'm uglier than Chris, I know.


Die beary die


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

I am pretty sure you made this thread to mock me. Well I don't care. I got a bottle of whisky and a bottle of rootbeer schnapps, and maybe you guys are right maybe I am on the spectrum but I don't care, I will find a cute conservative trannies or maybe even a very feminine cross dresser. But I am not now nor have ever been gay.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

This thread is just for homosexuals and their lust for cock-- nothing more. Why would I ever mock someone on the internet?


----------



## Florence (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> I am pretty sure you made this thread to mock me. Well I don't care. I got a bottle of whisky and a bottle of rootbeer schnapps, and maybe you guys are right maybe I am on the spectrum but I don't care, I will find a cute conservative trannies or maybe even a very feminine cross dresser. But I am not now nor have ever been gay.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> I am pretty sure you made this thread to mock me. Well I don't care. I got a bottle of whisky and a bottle of rootbeer schnapps, and maybe you guys are right maybe I am on the spectrum but I don't care, I will find a cute conservative trannies or maybe even a very feminine cross dresser. But I am not now nor have ever been gay.



I think you should hit up Mike Pence on Twitter. Both of you will be the best of friends.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> This thread is just for homosexuals and their lust for cock-- nothing more.


Oh sorry, I am just really wpund up fromvthe other thread and got a buzz and have not had sex in three mobths or smoked weed so I am all over the place, I really do like you bearycool your awesome. And your actully nice amd funny


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> Oh sorry, I am just really wpund up fromvthe other thread and got a buzz and have not had sex in three mobths or smoked weed so I am all over the place, I really do like you bearycool your awesome. And your actully nice amd funny


It's OK. We all make mistakes.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

We love you,  tranny-senpai.

@Tempest  can give you the love you need.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> We love you,  tranny-senpai.



Ans I love you, yohr the best and I likr your avatar too. If you whete a tranny i would so kiss you


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> We love you,  tranny-senpai.
> 
> @Tempest  can give you the love you need.


IS THAT AVATAR WHAT SHE LOOMS LIKE SHE IS HOT AS HELL IS SHE TRANS?


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> IS THAT AVATAR WHAT SHE LOOMS LIKE SHE IS HOT AS HELL IS SHE TRANS?



yeah sure, that's exactly what she looks like


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> IS SHE TRANS?


Yes.

@Tempest is a tranny.


----------



## Florence (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Florence (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> IS THAT AVATAR WHAT SHE LOOMS LIKE SHE IS HOT AS HELL IS SHE TRANS?


she’s a republican too


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> yeah sure, that's exactly what she looks like


I sent her a message hope she responds soon god she IS perfect!!!! I am going to wooo the hell out of her.


----------



## Audit (Nov 13, 2017)

You should know that @Tempest is ftm and doesn't pass very well. He'll pretend to have a dick for you, but he's really just a tumblr OwO girl at heart.


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> low key, that's what I'm wearing at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'd tap that ass like a keg and text three days later


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> I am pretty sure you made this thread to mock me. Well I don't care. I got a bottle of whisky and a bottle of rootbeer schnapps, and maybe you guys are right maybe I am on the spectrum but I don't care, I will find a cute conservative trannies or maybe even a very feminine cross dresser. But I am not now nor have ever been gay.


This is a man train not a tran train.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> You should know that @Tempest is ftm and doesn't pass very well. He'll pretend to have a dick for you, but he's really just a tumblr OwO girl at heart.





Oh damn.... she was perfect to. So not  fucking fair. Ugh. Dann it


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

WHAT HAS THIS THREAD TURNED INTO????


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> Oh damn.... she was perfect to. So not  fucking fair. Ugh. Dann it



Oh don't listen to Audit, she is a beautiful women, and her girl cock is real.


----------



## Florence (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> WHAT HAS THIS THREAD TURNED INTO????


faggotry


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Ya know fuck it maybe I will try banging a dude but he would ha e to be really smooth and pale and sexy. I mean it is not that bad I suppose. Finding a trans gurl is impossible but ifbi could get a cute guy that kind of looks like Milo and just drink it could work maybe


----------



## Audit (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> WHAT HAS THIS THREAD TURNED INTO????


Pure refined, 100% all natural, free-range autism.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> Oh damn.... she was perfect to. So not  fucking fair. Ugh. Dann it


Sad!

I'll take her then.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

You guys seriously won't think less of me if I try a relationship with a guy? You all are my only friends and I know we kid around but I really like you guys


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> Pure refined, 100% all natural, free-range autism.



As long as it's @glutenfreebooty  and is organic, with no GMOs and is vegan.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 13, 2017)

Is this an intervention?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> You guys seriously won't think less of me if I try a relationship with a guy? You all are my only friends and I know we kid around but I really like you guys


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> You guys seriously won't think less of me if I try a relationship with a guy?


I don't see how that could be possible.


----------



## Hui (Nov 13, 2017)

Lesbians are faggots 2

Where the fuck are the hot lesbians?

reee


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

@Mikeula you have an insatiable lust for girl cock. We must talk about this.This is a true and honest KIWI FARMS INTERVENTION.

We will show you the ways of man cock and the MUSSY.


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hui said:


> That is still more gay than 2D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traps aren't gay


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Hui said:


> Lesbians are faggots 2
> 
> Where the fuck are the hot lesbians?
> 
> reee



This thread is for penis and penis related activities only!


----------



## Hui (Nov 13, 2017)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> You should know that @Tempest is ftm and doesn't pass very well. He'll pretend to have a dick for you, but he's really just a tumblr OwO girl at heart.


That is the meanest thing anybody has ever said about @Tempest to date.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Hui said:


> That is the meanest thing anybody has ever said about @Tempest to date.


Wait...so Tempest DOES have a penis?!!?!


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> Wait...so Tempest DOES have a penis?!!?!



we already said she has a girl cock


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Nekromantik said:


> I don't see how that could be possible.


I appreciate that, you guys are amazing


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> Wait...so Tempest DOES have a penis?!!?!



A huge beefy one if the rumors are true.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> we already said she has a girl cock


Chicks with dicks - twice the fun!


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 13, 2017)

This thread.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> we already said she has a girl cock


I guess I misunderstood when you said FTM I thought no penis, but is she has a penis that changes everything!


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> A huge beefy one if the rumors are true.


Meh truth be told I prefer smaller, like 4 to 5 1/2 inches , but a big cock is better then any  vagina


----------



## Hui (Nov 13, 2017)

@Tempest is 2 pure for sex though.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Ideally I like a smaller penis , ball size does not matter very much and shaved is good or a landing strip, but not a bush, thats nasty.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Hui said:


> @Tempest is 2 pure for sex though.


Is she savibg herself for the right man (like me) if so that's okay


----------



## Terror Rism (Nov 13, 2017)

educational recreation of an active asshole pozzing
and then they eat the poo poo


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Terror Rism said:


> View attachment 313137
> educational recreation of an active asshole pozzing
> and then they eat the poo poo


No, it is actully very romantic and sensual, at least with me. You get all excited and slide it in inch by inch then grab the hips and ram it in balls deep.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

Terror Rism said:


> View attachment 313137
> educational recreation of an active asshole pozzing
> and then they eat the poo poo


If we have any children here please step out


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Terror Rism said:


> View attachment 313137
> educational recreation of an active asshole pozzing
> and then they eat the poo poo


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

To be honest i actually have a fetish for Pozzing and BBC.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> To be honest i actually have a fetish for Pozzing and BBC.


Degenerates like you belong on a cross.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

The Great Chandler said:


> This thread.



the fucking music is so fitting


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> Degenerates like you belong on a cross.


Don't think that's ever gonna solve anything, it's my fetish, and it ain't gonna hurt a thing.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> Ya know fuck it maybe I will try banging a dude but he would ha e to be really smooth and pale and sexy. I mean it is not that bad I suppose. Finding a trans gurl is impossible but ifbi could get a cute guy that kind of looks like Milo and just drink it could work maybe


>maybe I will try banging dudes
.......You weren't already?


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Polish Hot Dog (spicie) said:


> >maybe I will try banging dudes
> .......You weren't already?


No just Trans Gurls and sometimes cross dressers, but I think I will give dudes a chance but I still think Trannies are the hottest and if I get a dude maybe I can get him to dress up for me or we can have a three way with a T Gurl


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> Don't think that's ever gonna solve anything, it's my fetish, and it ain't gonna hurt a thing.


This is even worse than the time I tried to smack sense into a woman only to find she was into it.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Nov 13, 2017)

I admire @bearycool


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> No just Trans Gurls and sometimes cross dressers, but I think I will give dudes a chance but I still think Trannies are the hottest and if I get a dude maybe I can get him to dress up for me or we can have a three way with a T Gurl


So, dudes.
You fucking mumpty.


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> This is even worse than the time I tried to smack sense into a woman only to find she was into it.


Hmu bby


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Hmu bby


I told you not to call me that in public


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> This is even worse than the time I tried to smack sense into a woman only to find she was into it.



Your wife was into BBC fetish?


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> This is even worse than the time I tried to smack sense into a woman only to find she was into it.


random.txt
so many good quotes today, I love it.
@Mikeula "Trans Gurls" and Crossdressers are dudes, you're fucking gay, stop shitting up the threads and accept your fate. I know I did.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

LocalFireDept said:


> I admire @bearycool



Ah, I admire all of you and your BBC too <3


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

*meds-resistant aids
*
and

*cultural enrichment*


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> Your wife was into BBC fetish?


>implying I can get a wife
Also I don't befriend coal-burners.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> >implying I can get a wife
> Also I don't befriend coal-burners.


so who was the woman you smacked?


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

I think I created a monster with this thread


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 13, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> so who was the woman you smacked?


It was me


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> I think I created a monster with this thread



A monster in my pants. Seriously though this escalated quickly, good job.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> I think I created a monster with this thread


Gay White and jewish cuckold frankenstein?


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> so who was the woman you smacked?


Just some Kiwi.


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> Just some Kiwi.


I told you not to call me that in public


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I told you not to call me that in public


Sorry.

But I convinced a friend of mine to join the Farms and she mostly shitposts in the BP or something. I hit her sometimes because woman need a good smack on occasion just like Sean Connery always said.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> Just some Kiwi.





Cricket said:


> I told you not to call me that in public


you two would make a fine couple


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> you two would make a fine couple



We joked about this being the hookup thread but now here we are watching true love bloom.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

I WANTED GAY LOVE DAMN IT


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> I WANTED GAY LOVE DAMN IT ;(



I might not be able to give you the love you crave but I will give you daddy issues.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

someone has to archive this entire thread, its history


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I might not be able to give you the love you crave but I will give you daddy issues.



Just like my teenage years with Uncle Robby :^)


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> Just like my teenage years with Uncle Robby :^)



Out back in the shed. Aw yes.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> someone has to archive this entire thread, its history



too bad someone got rid of the feature when it got automatically featured lol. No homosexuality and trannies allowed.


----------



## Pony Horn (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> We joked about this being the hookup thread but now here we are watching true love bloom.


It doesn't contain enough BBC for this thread.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Pony Horn said:


> It doesn't contain enough BBC for this thread.



Right? It's all white meat up in here like a KFC gone wrong.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Right? It's all white meat up in here like a KFC gone wrong.


I thought that was the whole point about BBC, having interracial couples and humilating your white boyfriend.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> I thought that was the whole point about BBC, having interracial couples and humilating your white boyfriend.



Oh it is. But Jamal and Tyrone refuse to be a part of all this man on man action.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Oh it is. But Jamal and Tyrone refuse to be a part of all this man on man action.


Cuz it's too gay, you gotta turn the white boi into a girl with a dick


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> Cuz it's too gay, you gotta turn the white boi into a girl with a dick



Truth. It may be the only way to turn the man train into the soul train.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Get on my caboose, partner


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> Get on my caboose, partner



What station does this train stop at? Molestation.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2017)

Did you all know that BBC can also stand for the following:

"Beary's Butt Cum"


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

When I'm done it'll be "Beary's Blownout Colon".


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 13, 2017)

We should make a Kiwi equivalent to Grindr


----------



## Terror Rism (Nov 13, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> We should make a Kiwi equivalent to Grindr


wood chippr


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> I WANTED GAY LOVE DAMN IT


I'll love you


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> We should make a Kiwi equivalent to Grindr


Oh god yes!!!!!!!! I would even pay, Null could code it easy.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> I'll love you



Is this about to turn into a love triangle?


----------



## Pony Horn (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Is this about to turn into a love triangle?


Do you mean a love triangle or a LOVE triangle?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Pony Horn said:


> Do you mean a love triangle or a LOVE triangle?



Get in on this and lets make a big gay rectangle


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

So any of you queers want to send me a private message of your hole? Will give the sexiest one a cum tribute, I am drunk and horny


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Get in on this and lets make a big gay rectangle


No me make a big circle. Like human centipede but with no need to be sewn together.


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 13, 2017)

bearycool said:


> Want to have a thread for BIG BLACK COCK and the men that love them. I


Hey @Allen John Jones III you can come back to the farms now


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Nekromantik said:


> No me make a big circle. Like human centipede but with no need to be sewn together.



This is about to turn into a hot gay mobius strip. The man train is infinite.... eternal....


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 13, 2017)

What is a fag? A miserable little bundle of sticks! 
But enough lisping! Have at you!


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 13, 2017)

dicks are okay


----------



## Pony Horn (Nov 13, 2017)

There's not enough semen being exchanged in this thread and I for one am disappointed.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Nov 13, 2017)

What a fucking sausage party... When's the penis fencing?


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 14, 2017)

Mikeula said:


> Oh god yes!!!!!!!! I would even pay, Null could code it easy.


meet up with autistic bullies in your area


----------



## Deathfromabove (Nov 14, 2017)

I leave this thread for a few hours and you guys RUIN IT


----------



## Ravelord (Nov 14, 2017)

I like how the head of this thread is mentioning an article on Shitposting.

Also, for a fucking gay thread there hasn't been enough cocksucking and popper usage yet. Disappointing.


----------



## Ravelord (Nov 14, 2017)

Deathfromabove said:


> I leave this thread for a few hours and you guys RUIN IT



>Having nice things on GD.



Also, apologies for double posting.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 14, 2017)

As a Homosexual™, I was born on mountain where I was then raised in a cave.

As time went on trucking and fucking was all I craved.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Nov 14, 2017)

I've literally never double posted


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 14, 2017)

Deathfromabove said:


> I've literally never double posted



I'm proud of you every day


----------



## Ravelord (Nov 14, 2017)

DatBepisTho said:


> What a fucking sausage party... When's the penis fencing?



After the warm-ups, duh.


----------



## Pony Horn (Nov 14, 2017)

Deathfromabove said:


> I leave this thread for a few hours and you guys RUIN IT


Make up sex is the best sex.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 14, 2017)

Deathfromabove said:


> I've literally never double posted


I have and I don't give a fuck.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuck the police, niggas.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Nov 14, 2017)

Literally reported


----------



## Male (Nov 14, 2017)

Anyone that claims that 2D Gay Porn is better than 3D Gay Porn haven't seen the brilliance of Catalina Films


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 14, 2017)

Pony Horn said:


> Make up sex is the best sex.



Woah hey... Back off that cake henney


----------



## Pony Horn (Nov 14, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Woah hey... Back off that cake henney


If @Deathfromabove was forced to be the caboose in the man train I would loan him my butt plug so he wouldn't feel left out.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 14, 2017)

Pony Horn said:


> If @Deathfromabove was forced to be the caboose in the man train I would loan him my butt plug so he wouldn't feel left out.



That's romantic but you gotta treat my boy right he can be in the middle if he wants


----------



## Deathfromabove (Nov 14, 2017)

I always top btw just fyi unless its an emergency situation


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 14, 2017)

Deathfromabove said:


> I always top btw just fyi unless its an emergency situation


----------



## Hui (Nov 14, 2017)

I want just one day when you two aren't gay AF.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 14, 2017)

Hui said:


> I want just one day when you two aren't gay AF.


So does my dad


----------



## Hui (Nov 14, 2017)

Going up against daddy makes it hotter.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 14, 2017)

all ur mum gay lol


----------



## DatBepisTho (Nov 14, 2017)

Ravelord said:


> After the warm-ups, duh.


Pfffft. Pros don't need warm-ups, fam.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 16, 2017)

RIP Mikeula


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Nov 16, 2017)

Hui said:


> Lesbians are faggots 2
> 
> Where the fuck are the hot lesbians?
> 
> reee





Spoiler: Here ya go!


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 16, 2017)

Congratulations @bearycool, this is the gayest thread ever


----------



## Terror Rism (Nov 16, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations @bearycool, this is the gayest thread ever


we haven't even begun to peak.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 16, 2017)

Terror Rism said:


> we haven't even begun to peak.



We have to go _GAYER_.


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 16, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> We have to go _GAYER_.


Gay it _HARD_


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 16, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Gay it _HARD_



Let me show you how deep the manhole goes.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 28, 2017)

Terror Rism said:


> we haven't even begun to peak.



I'll make you peak, bb


----------



## Parklife (Dec 28, 2017)

I came here looking for faggots and their admirers but all I got was creeping queens


----------



## bearycool (Nov 14, 2018)

bearycool said:


> This thread is just for homosexuals and their lust for cock-- nothing more. Why would I ever mock someone on the internet?



Jesus Christ I am such a blatant asshole lol

Btw, RIP @Mikeula


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 13, 2019)

Teehee


----------

